# Exo Terra Habisphere???



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

Perhaps DB members have already seen this, but it was a first for me:

Exo Terra : Habisphere / LifeStyle Desktop Terrarium

Initial thoughts?


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Looks clean but quite small.


----------



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

I picked one up about two weeks ago, I'm going to make the back panel permanent and add a background looks promising hope the LED's are good enough for plant growth and maybe if this size sells well they will make a bigger version clean line with no obstructed views


----------



## tongo (Jul 29, 2007)

whats the size on this thing?


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

tongo said:


> whats the size on this thing?


Hmm... I am not seeing one listed??


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Judging from the frogs in the pic, I'd say about 5 gallons


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

Yikes. Nowhere near what I would want to use frog wise. Perhaps a small plant display for something like an office desk. 



epiphytes etc. said:


> Judging from the frogs in the pic, I'd say about 5 gallons


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Looks like it will be a pain to keep clean. 

John


----------



## planted-tnk-guy (Mar 9, 2014)

Not to mention lighting the thing a jbj or nano cube turned on its side with a side door would work better an be larger and if you could have it without the braces for the clean lines.


----------



## Mistademas (Aug 7, 2012)

Looks like it might be in the 10-11 gallon range.
Saw a listed size of 17" x 12.6" x 12.6" on one page.



tongo said:


> whats the size on this thing?


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

I saw one of these at my local pet store, they did have a frog in it I believe but the glass was so fogged up you could not see anything. It may be an issue that it is vented on the back side of what you are looking at for high humidity occupants...not an issue for them but an issue having the glass clear enough to ever see them. It did seem very small, at least to small for darts.


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

Small, and the LEDs look a bit weak! Best for artificial decorations IMO.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I hate to see stuff like this, because people think you can put in these little boxes some animal, maybe even more than one as suggested by the pictures.


----------



## Wusserton (Feb 21, 2014)

it would probably work great for a plant only "fairy garden" type of deal, just too small and inaccessible for most animals


----------



## Rmarshall (Feb 28, 2015)

I agree.

Fairy gardens and the like all the way. initially im a little weary about their functionality with critters. That being said, I don't have 1st hand experience keeping frogs in them.

I will say they do look neat though!


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

a micro tank for micro fauna......HAHAHAHAHA!



ps it's OK, sometimes my humor amazes even me...


----------



## Igofastr (Jan 16, 2015)

Maybe we could turn it on its side and make it into a vertical enclosure....

Then again....


----------



## Wusserton (Feb 21, 2014)

Rmarshall said:


> I agree.
> 
> Fairy gardens and the like all the way. initially im a little weary about their functionality with critters. That being said, I don't have 1st hand experience keeping frogs in them.
> 
> I will say they do look neat though!


It just seems so small that you could probably plant it, use the lighting elsewhere on another tank and just plop it on a window sill without the background on it lol let natural light take care of the rest, thats all I do in all my orbs and big clear beer mugs, the orbs usually come with a lid so after applying a gasket its pretty tight and than the beer mugs I just cut the bottom off a culture container poke 5-6 holes center top and plop it on lol keeps moisture in fine, moss goes crazy


----------



## Rmarshall (Feb 28, 2015)

markpulawski said:


> a micro tank for micro fauna......HAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> 
> 
> ps it's OK, sometimes my humor amazes even me...



....Perfect! lol


----------



## AlexMak (Nov 7, 2014)

Uh oh. We already have some newbs using this in the wrong way 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TlaL5dU2Q-I


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Wow, seven, huh?


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

AlexMak said:


> Uh oh. We already have some newbs using this in the wrong way
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TlaL5dU2Q-I


Ugh. *Cringe*
So many wrongs. Even the song as well...


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Poor frogs! It is totally inappropriate! Even worse if it is arranged for a TV show, as stated by the author! In this way he promotes wrong attitudes.


----------



## hun73r (Jul 1, 2013)

I agree that it promotes incorrect husbandry but he does call out that it is recommended for a smaller breeding group with much more sufficient number of shelters and plants. The plants that are in that video would probably be trampled to nothing in a matter of weeks from the anthonyi. 

Overall to me this product looks cheaply made and while it has clean lines the lid appears to be thin plastic that I think would warp over time and allow escapes.


----------



## Gillbert95 (Mar 27, 2014)

Do you think this product has the potential to let ff get out like the other Exos with swinging doors do? Thats my only problem with Exo Terra's tanks.


----------

